# Paw pads turning white?



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I noticed Ranger's paw pads are white in some areas - is this due to his callouses rubbing off? His paws aren't tender at all, there's no redness and he hasn't been licking them. The white parts are a lot smoother, which is what's making me think he's rubbing his callouses off.

The only different exercise he's been doing lately is going on 10 - 20 bike rides 3-4 times a week. I was checking his pads after the first week and hadn't noticed anything. He hasn't been biked with for a few days now. 

We're also going to the off leash park more, but I can't imagine his paws getting worn there - it's just grass, dirt, rocks, leaves and needles. The only other thing I can think of is that I'm back to walking him more now so he's getting two walks a day most days instead of one. But he's been walked on sidewalks for a year now...

Any ideas?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you have a picture? 

I was going to say... yeah, the pads do get worn down and turn a light gray with a good deal of road and trail exercise. But white...?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know why they could be changing colors unless the callouses are wearing down.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Could it be superficial? (something you are walking through)
Are the paw pads cracking?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I tried to take pics but my camera isn't good enough - you can't see the whiteness on them in the pics. 

There's no cracking on the paw pads, they don't seem to be sore at all, and I don't think it's superficial. I'm thinking it's like Beaushel said and the callouses are wearing down; I'm just not positive what's causing it. I'll just keep my eyes peeled and see if it gets worse or starts to bother him.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

hmmm....I was thinking the same thing as Megora - the light greyness that can happen when they wear callouses down. I cannot think of why they would go white?

Sorry, I am totally stumped. It is good that he is not licking at them, or favouring them in any way. I would think if there was some sort of irritant happening that he would show signs of discomfort.

I wonder if he stepped in something that stained the pads? 

I am grasping here. Sorry I can't help! As I said, I am just glad he's not in any discomfort 

Kim


----------

